# Coastal Dsb Radio Equipment



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

Wonder if anyone can assist me with some information on "COASTAL RADIO" Company? 
Who were they?
Where were they based?
Assume they went out of business when SSB came along? 

From memory I remember seeing these DSB Transmitter/Receiver Combinations used on deep sea trawlers back in the 1950/s or thereabouts.

Am undertaking some research on the Nimbus Type 340 , manufactured by the above Company .

Would anyone know where I could lay my hands on the original Technical Handbook/circuit diagrams etc? or a copy ! 

Any information however small would be gratefully appreciated.

Thank You

znord737


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

For Znord737. 
RNLI lifeboats were fitted with Coastal Radio Medium Freq transceivers with type A3 modulation (DSB full carrier). It might be worth a try to the RNLI HQ in Poole who may know the answers you are seeking. Our boat still had one in 1989.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Coastal Radio were originally based in Poole, Dorset but some time in the 1970s they were taken over by Marconi Marine and Coastal Radio's head office moved to Elettra House Chelmsford. They ceased trading as a separate entity some time in the 1980s (I think). By that time there were only two remaining members of staff The MD, Eric Hawkyard and Harry Carter. Both took redundancy or early retirement.

During one of Marconi Marine's subsequent down-sizing moves, firstly to Waterhouse Lane and then to New Street, loads of do***entation of all types, including Coastal Radio manuals and drawings, were offered to the Company Archivist but were rejected on the grounds of inadequate storage space. It all went into the skip.


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

*Coastal Radio*

For King Rat and Ron Stringer.

Gentlemen,
Thank you for the most useful information provided am investigating through the RNLI initially , somehow or other I seem to remember that Coastal Radio may have manufactured a badged M/F R/T for either Woodsens of Aberdeen and or Kelvin Hughes in the distant past , Will investigate those two potential sources as well.
Thanks again
Regards
Znord737(A) (A)


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Znord

The Skegness Lifeboat, the Fred Grantham', used to have an MF set from Woodsens of Aberdeen

David
+


----------

